# Prepping at Dollar Tree



## Retronatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

Was in Dollar Tree earlier today and wanted to give a heads-up on some good deals. Don't know if all the stores have this stuff but figured it's worth shouting out just in case.

I picked up 5 hour emergency candles in the tall glass holders, MRE heaters ( the small metal circular tins), 2 pound bags of AP flour were 4 for $1.

Hope it helps someone else out there.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i like the dollar store for canned goods too!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Dollar Tree does have some great prep items. I bought plastic sheeting there for a $1 a pack to cover my windows and sliding glass door this winter (conserves heat). Those usually go for $5+ at the Home Depot/Lowes. They also have little mini bungee cords 6 for a $1. IMO - you can never have a enough bungee cords. Love them! I also love the little Tortillas that dollar tree sells. They accept manufacturer coupons at my local store so that's a bonus too! 

Heads up though - Their $1 first aid and medicine supplies are sold for .88 cents per item at most Walmart stores. I know because I have a whole case of that stuff and use it all the time.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Paravani said:


> I always check the label to make sure that food products didn't come from China. I swear those people don't care what kind of crap makes it into their food!
> 
> -- Paravani


Yes! I've actually traveled through China and Tibet and I will tell you the same thing - don't eat the food! There's zero regulation over there and inspection of goods coming into the US doesn't do a good job testing for chemical pollutants unless someone gets sick.

I also avoid MSG laden foods as well. Unfortunately most of the foods at Dollar Tree contain MSG.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Dollar Tree has the best deal on batteries that I have found. 8 AA or 8 AAA for $1. I have tested them and they work great. 

Dollar Tree also has Soy Milk for $1. I usually go there once a month and stock up on a few things.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@ Bennettvm.... They actually do have batteries. But idk if its just me but seems like they die faster??? Just saying


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I never think to go to the Dollar stores. Thanks....


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I go to 98 cents or less store they have a whole aisle of nothing but first aid.everytime I got the extra buck I pick up something for my emergency box.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My fiancées sister works at dollar tree, and informed me that they are going to start carrying seeds 4 packs per dollar. It'll be interesting to see if they're heirloom or not. The dollar tree is kinda far from me, so it's not real practical to stop by there. If they were about 10 miles closer, or on the route I travel most, I would stop there. Maybe I should make a special trip just to see what's up?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Really 4 packs for a buck isnt bad. I like the glo sticks there prefect for your bug out bags


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Funny. I picked a couple packs of those glow sticks the other day along with a sew kit and a few medical supplies.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> 4 packs per dollar. It'll be interesting to see if they're heirloom or not


I doubt they will be heirloom. Those ARE more expensive. Best hope is for Organic at that price.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im doing more research on seeds etc..


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad to hear. Seeds are essential for food/life in general and not really even a prepping issue. Although we give a hoot about seeds.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I also get the knockoff Kleenex packs there.. I think it's 8 or 10 mini packs for $1.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

1- thing I did find at our Dollar Tree was the shelf stable milk. It is tetra packed 1 qt. size. I bought this at Costco in Alaska and it was way more than $1.00 per quart. Great to have on hand in a storm. Just be sure to check the date because it does get nasty.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Went to dollar store today...updates coming


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I have added alot of stuff from the Dollar Tree. One item I've stocked up on from there is these small alarms, intended for doors or windows. They are very loud. You mount the unit to the door frame and mount the magnet to the door/window. When opened the alarm goes off. I plan on using a few of these with some fishing line as a perimiter alarm. Mount the unit low on the house or garage and with the line attached to the magnet set it on top of the unit and attach the other end of the line to some other point. I also like the aluminum water bottles they sell. I have alot of those and they are the ones I make the alcohol stoves out of. Not crazy about the rubbing alcohol they sell. A better fuel for the stove is the octane booster they sell. Mainly methanol and it burns very well in the stove. I bought 8 pairs of nice hotdog tongs there and a 4 dollar piece of stiff lawn edging from Walmart and made a great digital tv antenna and mounted to my chimney. I'm half way between Cincinnati and Dayton so I get over 40 local channels with that antenna. I have alot of their emergency candles also. 5 for buck.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hayden said:


> I have added alot of stuff from the Dollar Tree. One item I've stocked up on from there is these small alarms, intended for doors or windows. They are very loud. You mount the unit to the door frame and mount the magnet to the door/window. When opened the alarm goes off. I plan on using a few of these with some fishing line as a perimiter alarm. Mount the unit low on the house or garage and with the line attached to the magnet set it on top of the unit and attach the other end of the line to some other point. I also like the aluminum water bottles they sell. I have alot of those and they are the ones I make the alcohol stoves out of. Not crazy about the rubbing alcohol they sell. A better fuel for the stove is the octane booster they sell. Mainly methanol and it burns very well in the stove. I bought 8 pairs of nice hotdog tongs there and a 4 dollar piece of stiff lawn edging from Walmart and made a great digital tv antenna and mounted to my chimney. I'm half way between Cincinnati and Dayton so I get over 40 local channels with that antenna. I have alot of their emergency candles also. 5 for buck.


What a great idea


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

If were on Dollar Ill derail for a second and if your on a limited income. Food Boxes have great prepper stores to help supplement for having less money.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

*Doller Tree Finds*

rat traps- yes I said it..
steel wool.
Sterno.-generic-havent tried it yet 
water syphon toy- perfect for 8 oz water transfer.
Batteries-great for trade later- watch the You tube video on lifespan of four differefnt batteries. Awesome.
Mesh laundry bags- I use them to cover my filters on my jerky fans.
pop caps, the ring and the roll-in combination witha rat trap, these on top of a finish nail will make awesome perimeter alarms.
window/ door alarms- awesome, saw above thread. I have mine, with batteries in, with small slit burned through battery door, with plastic spacer holding batteries apart, tied thread trip line to plastic, always on, not using battery until contact. 
I love the coffee energy drinks, the one at D.G. has a great "cold cocoa" flaver, but not alot of energy for me.
Ziplocs- for my jerky, and supplies
Crayons and coloring books- 1 per child, so I can have some quiet time.
The Jalapeno cheese slices are great.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Funny I got rat traps from dollar tree as well.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm surprised that none of you sharpshooters haven't posted this link: http://www.dollartree.com/ flat shipping for $4.95


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Desert Marine, just added a new favorite to the work computer.


----------

